

Lego Celebrates 80th Birthday With Whimsical Animated Short [video] - joering2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdDU_BBJW9Y

======
joering2
Great story, imho. Too bad they won't see 100th birthday, as 3D printers will
be LEGO guillotine. In the near future I can imagine theLegoPirateBay where
every kid can download blueprint of Lego set and print hundreds of bricks
overnight. And, like with pirating of audio and video recordings, there is not
much Lego will be able to do to protect their IP. Sad, but true.

